# So either I'm God or truth is relative. In either case, booyah! (new ENTP)



## bokanovskified (May 22, 2010)

Hey, my name's Sam, I'm an ENTP teenager living in the US. I identified as INTP for the longest time, but after dropping the ugly duckling look a year or so ago, a whole new extrovert just popped into existence. I love obscure music, classic literature, and inappropriate jokes. I'm a musician, atheist, Trekkie, geek, suck-up, and "the dumbest smart person" my friends know. It's nice to meet you.


----------



## Mr. CafeBot (Jun 13, 2009)

*Welcome to PersonalityCafe!*

*You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*



Greetings bokanovskified and welcome to PersonalityCafe!! My name is Mr. CafeBot. I am here to personally greet you and thank you for joining our humble little forum. No matter your type, you will surely experience a wonderful time with the members of this forum. We cater to all personality types so you will never feel alone or weird. Truth is this forum is full of weirdos!! Pleazeee hel.... *Ahem*I mean we have the nicest people you will ever meet. 

If you need basic forum information our newbie guide link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/intro/2319-friendly-guide-newbies.html


To keep the forum entertaining and safe, our forum rules link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html


We have a facebook style chat that you can enable throughout the site... Just read on how to enable it here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/13046-personality-cafe-facebook-style-chat.html


If you need any help or have any suggestions, please let us know here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/

We will always be glad to help you!

Also don't forget to watch my music video...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AGFOuSaYN1w



Again, welcome to our forum bokanovskified. We hope that your experience with us is tremendously benevolent!

P.S.

Please tip me 1 gold. I need to buy more coffee! @[email protected]


----------



## HannibalLecter (Apr 18, 2010)

Another Trekkie is always welcome.
http://personalitycafe.com/groups/trekkies-unite.html


----------



## agokcen (Jan 3, 2010)

Oh, dear. Another ENTP. :tongue:

Welcome to the forum, fellow nerd!


----------



## Grey (Oct 10, 2009)

Let's go with the latter one in this case.

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Blue Butterfly (Sep 19, 2009)

Nice to meet you too. Welcome to your new home.


----------



## Allegorist (Mar 28, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Scruffy (Aug 17, 2009)

agokcen said:


> Oh, dear. Another* female* ENTP. :tongue:
> 
> Welcome to the forum, fellow nerd!




Awesome, two female NTs in a day. Welcome.


----------



## HannibalLecter (Apr 18, 2010)

Scruffy said:


> Awesome, two female NTs in a day. Welcome.


Awesome? Virtually unheard of is much more like it!


----------



## Scruffy (Aug 17, 2009)

Way to like, double team with me on these intros Hannibal.


----------



## Lucretius (Sep 10, 2009)

Welcome to the cafe! :happy:


----------



## NightSkyGirl (Apr 11, 2010)

Nice to meet you too. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## SWalker (Jan 27, 2010)

Hey, welcome to the cafe. we're just about to get a game of mafia going on the ENTP thread. check it out if you're interested.


----------



## ArielG (May 13, 2010)

Welcome aboard! =)

Nice to see someone else who likes classical literature.


----------



## bokanovskified (May 22, 2010)

I feel so warmly welcomed.  On a sidenote, are there not that many female NTs? I didn't think gender affected it.


----------



## Kitten (Mar 28, 2010)

Welcome to PerC.. I hope you enjoy your stay here, you silly ENTP! XD ^^

A musician, huh? I'm a musician too! I play clarinet and piano, I sing, and I sometimes compose piano music... how are you a musician? :3


----------



## bokanovskified (May 22, 2010)

I play the tuba as my main instrument, trombone for jazz band, and piano for the theory.


----------



## Scruffy (Aug 17, 2009)

bokanovskified; said:


> I feel so warmly welcomed.  On a sidenote, are there not that many female NTs? I didn't think gender affected it.



Yeah, female NTs are defiantly a minority, and I'm pretty sure how women are raised are a factor, what the are _expected_ to be. Apparently society does not like Thinking women.

Thinking women are awesome though, society "man thats some mo boolshit"


----------



## agokcen (Jan 3, 2010)

Gender _shouldn't _affect type, but unfortunately it does...basically because of what Scruffy said. Gosh darned society.

NT women are the shit, yo.


----------



## Kitten (Mar 28, 2010)

bokanovskified said:


> I play the tuba as my main instrument, trombone for jazz band, and piano for the theory.


Oooh, someone who's been in jazz band! ^^ I really enjoy playing jazz, but unfortunately, clarinet isn't considered a jazz band instrument anymore... T_T Waaaay back, it used to be, though!

...So instead, when I was in jazz band, I played the piano in it. :3

Nice to hear you play three instruments!


----------



## LilyFlower09 (Mar 11, 2010)

Welcome Bokanovskified!!  

Geeks = Awesomeness


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

*Welcome to the forum* :happy:


----------



## walkawaysun09 (Mar 13, 2010)

hello, welcome to the forums. Enjoy yourself.


----------

